
Kevin Rose making new friends in Portland, Oregon - my_name_is
http://www.oregonlive.com/front-porch/index.ssf/2014/06/google_executive_kevin_rose_pl.html
======
davidw
One of the really cool things to see here in Italy is how good they are at
completely tearing out the guts of a house and redoing it. They'll strip it
down to the bricks and then re-add everything they tore out. It's interesting
to observe, and nice too, to see something get fixed up rather than just
bulldozed and rebuilt as happens with so much stuff in the United States.

That said, I know jack about what's actually involved technically, and I bet
old wood houses (as are common in Oregon) are a lot harder to do that with
than old brick homes.

~~~
jmhobbs
Been there, late 1800's farmhouse. Patching or replacing plaster walls is
messy and inconvenient, but the concept is pretty similar. We've not changed
room layout though, so not sure how that goes. Shouldn't be much different
unless you have a load bearing wall to move.

------
dang
This title is so egregiously editorialized, and the post so borderline to
begin with, that we're going to bury it rather than edit the title.

Submitters: it's against the rules to do this with titles on HN. Please don't.

------
aresant
Can you begin to imagine how much Kevin Rose hates that article "How this kid
made $60 million in 18 months."?

Which of course was utter bullshit and based on Digg's valuation being $300m+

The Oregon Live's thesis seems to be that this guy is so rich that he just
doesn't give a damn.

But the reality appears to be they bought a $1.3m home, had maybe planned on a
$300 - 400k remodel.

But instead likely got a $1m+ price tag to completely refurbish, and
stabilize, a landmark building.

When price-per-square foot for new construction for something very nice might
be $200 x 3,500 sq feet = $700,000

Not defending him, but I get it.

------
webmaven
Looks like he agreed to sell after all:
[http://www.oregonlive.com/news/oregonian/steve_duin/index.ss...](http://www.oregonlive.com/news/oregonian/steve_duin/index.ssf/2014/06/steve_duin_breaking_-
_google_e.html)

------
my_name_is
Kevin Rose has every right to do this, but the events leading up to it left a
bad taste in the mouths of his future neighbors. I don't know why anyone would
want to create and move into a hostile environment.

~~~
VonGuard
Or why you'd want to tear down such a nice house? Aren't there open lots in
Portland?

~~~
ewzimm
In the article, it says he intended to renovate, but it turned out to cost
millions and was more efficient to rebuild.

~~~
VonGuard
Doh, missed that part.

